# First Gun



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I recently purchased a Savage Axis in .223 for predator hunting. This is the first gun that I have purchased myself. So I am pretty excited to try and get some coyotes this season with it!


----------



## Vermingone (Apr 11, 2015)

Should be a bit of fun. What's other rifle in the pic ?

Sent from Me


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice, you'll be happy with it.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Mossberg 802 Plinkster. Very accurate gun w/ iron sights.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice... The Savage Axis is a great gun for the price.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

You will be very happy with it. Can't wait to see some pictures of the coyotes you get with it


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That will be a dandy weapon.....................


----------

